# Catfishing tips and tricks. Bait, tools, rigs. For beginners



## willcfish (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi, I do educational/informational videos for beginners on most species.
I bring a lifetime of tips and tricks.
I hope I am welcome on your forum. If not just let me know and I'll be on my way. Good Luck Fishing.
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL10B5901DFA0DCA48&feature=view_all


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

willcfish said:


> Hi, I do educational/informational videos for beginners on most species.
> I bring a lifetime of tips and tricks.
> I hope I am welcome on your forum. If not just let me know and I'll be on my way. Good Luck Fishing.
> http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL10B5901DFA0DCA48&feature=view_all


 WElCOME, we could use someone like you!:thumbsup:


----------

